# EARS-not matching?



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm how do i put this.. 1 of sophie's ears folds forward while the other one folds against her head. when we first got her her ears were pretty mirror images. one day i woke up to her with her right side ear folded kind of flat on her head. then they returned to normal. now it's the left ear!

i can refold her ear to match it with the other ear but she shakes her head or her ears flip over while playing and when flipped back, it's weird again.

does anyone know what i'm talkin about? do you think it's the position she was sleeping in that caused her ears to fold like that?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> hmm how do i put this.. 1 of sophie's ears folds forward while the other one folds against her head. when we first got her her ears were pretty mirror images. one day i woke up to her with her right side ear folded kind of flat on her head. then they returned to normal. now it's the left ear!
> 
> i can refold her ear to match it with the other ear but she shakes her head or her ears flip over while playing and when flipped back, it's weird again.
> 
> ...


massimo went through the same thing. his ears were crooked. he was young, like 5 months when i noticed. well, he's 2 now and they look fine to me! i don't know if they're even again, or i just got used to it...lol


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a photo of Noelle ... check out her ears.







It just cracks me up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh Noelle is so cute, I can't get past that baby face to even notice her ears.


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

awwwwww noelle! her expression/ears are way cute! she looks sooooooooooo clean







sophie's are more.. flat?.. on one side. i'm trying to "fix" them by molding and adjusting every chance i get


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hummmm.............I am not quiet sure what you are talking about, but I had to laugh at your description. Sorry! I think it might just be a puppy thing.


----------

